# Question about boat rental at SPSP



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

I would love any advice. This will be my first time trying this out. 

What can I expect?

Do you need a boating license to rent at SPSP


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

nah u dont need a boating license if ur gunna rent but u will need to have ur fish'n liciense if ur gunna bring rods with u


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

Call the boathouse at SPSP. I'm prety sure that I saw a sign at the counter that says that if you were born before 1972, you don't need a boaters license so I think that it depends on your age. Call 1st and good luck if you go. try livelining spot around the bridge pilings.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

You don't need a boater liscense if your going to rent. They give you a 30 day temp. liscense. You just read some safety stuff and sign. I think its $75 for the whole day or $17 an hr. Something like that.


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

how big are these boats and where can you take them?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

14 feet or something around there. you can go from the radio towers ont he right(opening of the severn) to the lighthouse on the left and to the middle of the bay bridge.


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

stupidjet said:


> 14 feet or something around there. you can go from the radio towers ont he right(opening of the severn) to the lighthouse on the left and to the middle of the bay bridge.


hmm.. might try that next time instead of surf fishing. anyone on here ever fish off of the boat? any recommended spots out on the water?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

The deposit is forfeit if you bring it back late. It ended up costing me a hundred bucks cause the motor kept shutting off.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

either the channel edge near the light house or fishing the bay bridge pillings. youre pretty much limited to chunking or jigging. not really easy to troll with that thing along the channel edge.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I fish it just like at the narrows an do very well. The secret is to let the lure drift as naturally as possible. I impart no "action" to the lures at all.


----------

